

How The Guardian is pioneering data journalism with free tools - bjplink
http://www.niemanlab.org/2010/08/how-the-guardian-is-pioneering-data-journalism-with-free-tools/

======
dublinclontarf
They're also doing some very sloppy journalism in general. They had Gerry
Adams do a piece about civilian killings in Afghanistan by the British army.

Gerry Adams was for some time head of the IRA and responsible for many
civilian murders(amongst other things) during "the troubles".

